# My new milk stand



## ClintDowns (Nov 7, 2012)

This is my new milk stand that I threw together. I have exactly $9, 7 beers, scrap stuff that was laying around, and 1 great helping friend.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Can't beat that!!! Mine was similar except add a boyfriend to the equation. Gotta love recycling wood!!!


----------



## ClintDowns (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm ready to make and sell. Know anyone that may be interested.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great work! I would put some protective coating on it in preparation for spilt milk/muddy hooves. What a great use of your extra wood!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Fantastic! You did a great job.


----------



## ClintDowns (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm gonna add some paint, some indoor/outdoor carpet, and a step or ramp. Then it will be alright.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried the Craigslist in your area for selling?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow it looks amazing!


----------



## ClintDowns (Nov 7, 2012)

I have and I haven't got any hits on it yet. I put it in the classifieds here on the goat spot and nothing there get either.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------

